# PM'ing



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Just wondering if there is a resolution to my problem:

Wrote a few PMs
Discovered they hadnt been sent (found in Outbox)
Saw that Sent Box was full so deleted

I assumed that the PMs would be sent upon clearing the sentbox but they are held in the outbox.

Is there a way to release them?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Ryan,

They are only 'released' from your Out box when they are read by the recipient. Then they move to your Sent box.

HTH


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> They are only 'released' from your Out box when they are read by the recipient. Then they move to your Sent box.
> 
> HTH


Ah haaaaaaaaaa.

Makes sense - in a way. Cheers Paul.


----------

